# Furry Vengeance



## Yaril47 (Apr 28, 2010)

I know this movie is talking about animals but I couldn't resist talking about it because of the title. If it's a bad movie and furries are shown in a bad way somehow, I'll never watch another Brenden Fraser movie again.


----------



## Aden (Apr 28, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> I'll never watch another Brenden Fraser movie again.



>Implying the actors have any say in the writing process

Edit: and this thread will surely be a great success


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 28, 2010)

Eh, I just couldn't resist talking about it.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 28, 2010)

It's just a re-release of Evan Almighty. DON'T GO!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

Dr. Dolittle was more furry than this movie is.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2010)

*IT HAS THE WORD "FURRY" IN THE TITLE IT MUST BE PERSECUTING US! BAWWWW*


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol, the first thing I thought about when I heard that title (I wasn't looking at the TV) was a bunch of those "fursecution" furfags trying to retaliate. That would be a much funnier movie in my opinion.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Lol, the first thing I thought about when I heard that title (I wasn't looking at the TV) was a bunch of those "fursecution" furfags trying to retaliate. That would be a much funnier movie in my opinion.



I'd definitely pay to see that.


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 28, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> *IT HAS THE WORD "FURRY" IN THE TITLE IT MUST BE PERSECUTING US! BAWWWW*




I thought it had to insult us in some way when I first heard it. Damn mundanes.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'd definitely pay to see that.


Bunch of fat nerds in partial fursuits wielding plastic Lord of the Rings and Thundercats swords. Priceless.


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'd definitely pay to see that.




I wanna see it too and I'd laugh my ass off about it.


----------



## darzoz (Apr 28, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Bunch of fat nerds in partial fursuits wielding plastic Lord of the Rings and Thundercats swords. Priceless.


Havn't you ever heard of boffers? Weapons made of noodles (those things you swim with), PVC pipe and duct tape.

Any way, I knew some one would make a topic about this. The comercial for it kinde of freaked me out.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 28, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> *IT HAS THE WORD "FURRY" IN THE TITLE IT MUST BE PERSECUTING US! BAWWWW*



^


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 28, 2010)

darzoz said:


> Havn't you ever heard of boffers? Weapons made of noodles (those things you swim with), PVC pipe and duct tape.
> 
> Any way, I knew some one would make a topic about this. The comercial for it kinde of freaked me out.


@ Boffers, I've seen them, just never heard of the name. Thanks! =D

And at first, I was thinking about making a thread about this, but I didn't want to look like an idiot.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Bunch of fat nerds in partial fursuits wielding plastic Lord of the Rings and Thundercats swords. Priceless.



Even better.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 28, 2010)

*was waiting for this thread to be created*


----------



## Attaman (Apr 28, 2010)

What, someone did a documentary about a bunch of furry's condoms break at Foxmass and their ensuing legal actions against the company?


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> I know this movie is talking about animals but I couldn't resist talking about it because of the title. If it's a bad movie and furries are shown in a bad way somehow, I'll never watch another Brenden Fraser movie again.



Shouldn't this be in the Tube section?

And it looks like shit.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 28, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Bunch of fat nerds in partial fursuits wielding plastic Lord of the Rings and Thundercats swords. Priceless.


 I would wear a fursuit and wield a plastic Lord of the Rings sword just to say that I did.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Apr 28, 2010)

A fursuit-themed movie in the genre of Galaxy Quest would be worth seeing.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> >*Implying the actors have any say in the writing process*
> 
> Edit: and this thread will surely be a great success



Not to mention thinking this movie has anything to do with "The Fandom"...


----------



## Zontar (Apr 28, 2010)

Jim Norton's got a part in it. So it's automatic win for me.


----------



## Melo (Apr 28, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> I know this movie is talking about animals but I couldn't resist talking about it because of the title. If it's a bad movie and furries are shown in a bad way somehow, I'll never watch another Brenden Fraser movie again.



If the movie shows furries in a bad way, they're getting a ticket from me.


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 28, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Bunch of fat nerds in partial fursuits wielding plastic Lord of the Rings and Thundercats swords. Priceless.




That would be one of the funniest thing I'd ever see. Priceless times a billion.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Everytime I see the title I fucking laugh


----------



## Brazen (Apr 29, 2010)

If you're so sensitive about word "Furry" being used in a negative light just trademark it already and sue anyone who ever uses it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 29, 2010)

The producers or whoever titled the movie obviously were not aware of the fandom. Someone could have said something at some point though.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 29, 2010)

This movie title is false advertising or very missleading.
That could be cause im a furry maybe?

Most non-furrys wouldnt even think of a furry probably tho.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2010)

Alstor said:


> It's just a re-release of Evan Almighty. DON'T GO!



Bruce Almighty was the first.
I heard abotu Evan..


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> I know this movie is talking about animals but I couldn't resist talking about it because of the title. If it's a bad movie and furries are shown in a bad way somehow, I'll never watch another Brenden Fraser movie again.


Um, you do know furry is really an adjective, right? As in, something with fur?



Yaril47 said:


> I thought it had to insult us in some way when I first heard it. Damn mundanes.


This has to be the worst case of fursecution complex I have ever seen. Seriously, go see a fucking psychiatrist, you need help.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 29, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> *IT HAS THE WORD "FURRY" IN THE TITLE IT MUST BE PERSECUTING US! BAWWWW*


*Yah BAWWW.*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> I know this movie is talking about animals but I couldn't resist talking about it because of the title. If it's a bad movie and furries are shown in a bad way somehow, I'll never watch another Brenden Fraser movie again.



You knucklehead!!!!! 

It isn't referring to furries as in anthro's, it is referring to furry four legged REAL animals! Have you not seen the fricken trailer for the movie?


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2010)

1. What is this thread? Why does it even exist? I don't get it. 





RandyDarkshade said:


> You knucklehead!!!!!
> 
> It isn't referring to furries as in anthro's, it is referring to furry four legged REAL animals! Have you not seen the fricken trailer for the movie?



2. Who the fuck says "knucklehead?" 

Also: I think the OP knows that it's actually about four-legged animals, but for some reason or other made this thread regardress. 

I think he might be high.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> 1. What is this thread? Why does it even exist? I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said knucklehead . dunno why just the first random thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

looks dumb. just like that dumb dragon movie.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> looks dumb. just like that dumb dragon movie.



How to train a dragon?


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Everytime I see the title I fucking laugh




It is funny isn't it. :grin:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How to train a dragon?


moar liek how to yiff a dragon amirite


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> moar liek how to yiff a dragon amirite



Oh ho, is funny cause I don't want to! (2 cookies still up for grabs if you catch the reference!)


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> moar liek how to yiff a dragon amirite




Hmm, train or yiff a dragon, depends on the dragon.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How to train a dragon?



looks dumb.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> looks dumb.



Yep. God I love having a 6 year old nephew. Gives me an excuse to watch all the good ol' movies....key word ''ol''. Most newer movies suck...


----------



## Krasl (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep. God I love having a 6 year old nephew. Gives me an excuse to watch all the good ol' movies....key word ''ol''. Most newer movies suck...



yeah, they don't really have the flare like the older ones did.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, they don't really have the flare like the older ones did.



watch "eerie indianna"


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

they missed this thread and accidently sent the techno one to the tube.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> It is funny isn't it. :grin:


 
I just can't take that movie seriously, the first time I heard the title I went lolwut?

I think they should of came with a better title but I do believe its a cheap rip off of Dr. Dolittle or something along those lines.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I just can't take that movie seriously, the first time I heard the title I went lolwut?
> 
> I think they should of came with a better title but I do believe its a cheap rip off of Dr. Dolittle or something along those lines.



it's a cheap rip off of dr. dolittle without black people.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

My friends and I always laugh our asses off in the trailer when it goes 'YOU CAN'T ESCAPE.... THE FURRY!"


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My friends and I always laugh our asses off in the trailer when it goes 'YOU CAN'T ESCAPE.... THE FURRY!"



they did that on purpose..



dude... we gotta take the audio off that trailer and make a mishmash of peeps in fursuits.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they did that on purpose..
> 
> 
> 
> dude... we gotta take the audio off that trailer and make a mishmash of peeps in fursuits.


One of my friends already drew a new poster for it involving a guy in a fox fursuit drenched in blood with a wood axe.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> One of my friends already drew a new poster for it involving a guy in a fox fursuit drenched in blood with a wood axe.


 
I want to see this poster 



Zrcalo said:


> it's a cheap rip off of dr. dolittle without black people.


 This is what makes the movie suck D:


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How to train a dragon?


How the fuck did that movie get so popular on the interbutts? It looks like every other CGI animated movie ever made, bland and unfunny. I suppose I'll rent it at some point when it's on DVD, but it looks like another case of furries lacking quality control.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> How the fuck did that movie get so popular on the interbutts? It looks like every other CGI animated movie ever made, bland and unfunny. I suppose I'll rent it at some point when it's on DVD, but it looks like another case of furries lacking quality control.




wtf does furries have to do with "How to train a dragon?"


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> How the fuck did that movie get so popular on the interbutts? It looks like every other CGI animated movie ever made, bland and unfunny.



Welp, you're wrong.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> Welp, you're wrong.



I haven't found many CGI movies to be bland and/or boring. If she finds them boring then imo she has bad taste in animated movies.


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I haven't found many CGI movies to be bland and/or boring. If she finds them boring then imo she has bad taste *a different taste than I do* in animated movies.



.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 30, 2010)

Um... you guys are talking about _Dr. Dolittle_, but isn't _Furry Vengeance_ rather a rip-off of _this_ movie?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> .



Liked mine better.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Um... you guys are talking about _Dr. Dolittle_, but isn't _Furry Vengeance_ rather a rip-off of _this_ movie?



I haven't seen Dr Dolittle mentioned here. 

Hadn't thought of this either, but now that you mention it....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 30, 2010)

Over the Hedge was one of my favorite movies of all time. I really REALLY hope they make a sequel.

Oh hey guys, I found my nuts! (As quoted by the sweetest character on that movie  )


----------



## Qoph (Apr 30, 2010)

This movie looks like shit, and the critics seem to concur.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> wtf does furries have to do with "How to train a dragon?"


Don't ask me, ask all the furries drawing fanart for it.



RandyDarkshade said:


> I haven't found many CGI movies to be bland and/or boring. If she finds them boring then imo she has bad taste in animated movies.


Yeh, I have bad taste because I think movies like The Secret of NIMH, Rock & Rule and The Lion King were so much better compared to the stuff we get now.


----------



## Cratia (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty much just not going to go see this movie because it looks ridiculous.  I work at a movie theater, get movies for free, and I STILL refuse to waste the hour and half or so of my life on this.  Has nothing to do with liking or disliking Braden Fraser, nothing to do with it having "furry" in the title, and everything to do with just how horribly stupid the movie looks.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

Baww, extremist environmentalism...  Makes me sad...


----------



## ferrochrr (May 2, 2010)

Well, i just saw it and really liked it, it was funny and enjoyable, people were laughing as was I, I like Brendon Fraiser and he's good in this movie. Pluse since I like furries I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Rotten Tomatoes says it have a 2% "fresh" rating. I haven't seen it so low.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1212891-furry_vengeance/


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 2, 2010)

ferrochrr said:


> Well, i just saw it and really liked it, it was funny and enjoyable, people were laughing as was I, I like Brendon Fraiser and he's good in this movie. Pluse since I like furries I enjoyed the movie.



I think you might be a little too young for this particular forum, son. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2010)

ferrochrr said:


> Well, i just saw it and really liked it, it was funny and enjoyable, people were laughing as was I, I like Brendon Fraiser and he's good in this movie. Pluse since I like furries I enjoyed the movie.



I don't know what movie you were watching, but Furry Vengeance has no furries in it.


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Inb4 fapfapfapfapfap


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

The first time I heard it's title, I was excited.

But I saw Brendon Fraiser in the trailer... so I knew it wasn't what I wanted.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 23, 2010)

What the flying fuck


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 23, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> The first time I heard it's title, I was excited.
> 
> But I saw Brendon Fraiser in the trailer... so I knew it wasn't what I wanted.



DUDE!! stop with the fricken necro's all ready!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> What the flying fuck


 
New guy necro's threads. as usual.


----------

